# XR OS vs Steelheads



## Rcaslake (Jan 1, 2018)

Hi All,

I'm off to get myself my first set of irons this week and just wondering if Callaway steelhead are much better than the XR OS's. obviously I will test both out before deciding.

but as a complete beginner will i notice much difference in club as the Steelheads are Â£550 for 5-sw and the XR are Â£300 which is a considerable difference.

Thanks!


----------



## Imurg (Jan 1, 2018)

Unless the Steelheads blow the XRs out of the water I'd go with the XRs and spend the rest on lessons.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 1, 2018)

Imurg said:



			Unless the Steelheads blow the XRs out of the water I'd go with the XRs and spend the rest on lessons.
		
Click to expand...

Decent advice


----------



## Rcaslake (Jan 1, 2018)

the pro giving me lessons has recommended the steelhead but as you say there's potential to have 10 extra lessons on that price. 

My swing is quite inconsistent at the moment as I started playing 6 weeks ago so I will just go with the flow at fitting.

Cheers


----------



## IainP (Jan 1, 2018)

Rcaslake said:



			the pro giving me lessons has recommended the steelhead ...
		
Click to expand...

Reason why would be interesting. 

Aren't there some XR irons also?

Incremental improvements are so small, as a newbie I'd go with the advice above.


----------



## Rcaslake (Jan 1, 2018)

I'm not sure on his reasoning. he isn't selling them to me so it isn't a commission issue. providing I hit okay with the XR Irons maybe that is the way for me to go. 

upon reflection 550 seems a bit jump for my first set of irons  X)


----------



## BristolMike (Jan 1, 2018)

Will you be ordering the, standard length/standard lie? If you need longer etc that could be his thinking. You wouldn't be able to get the OS custom fit


----------



## Rcaslake (Jan 1, 2018)

he did mention it would be worth me getting a +0.25 on the club length but again can only really go on what he says. It's an expensive mistake so just wanted the facts before I invest


----------



## gmhubble (Jan 1, 2018)

I have the steelhead xr pro and they are fantastic - chose them over the Mizuno in the end and they are beautiful clubs - you must must give them a try


----------



## Rcaslake (Jan 1, 2018)

I was told the pros weren't overly forgiving. and as I am currently topping 1 in 5 shots I'm all about forgiveness! I have requested a price match at AG and if they honour it I will pop in tomorrow and try a few out:

XR OS
Steelhead
Steelhead Pro
Ping G


----------



## gmhubble (Jan 2, 2018)

Rcaslake said:



			I was told the pros weren't overly forgiving. and as I am currently topping 1 in 5 shots I'm all about forgiveness! I have requested a price match at AG and if they honour it I will pop in tomorrow and try a few out:

XR OS
Steelhead
Steelhead Pro
Ping G
		
Click to expand...

Told by whom as they are brilliant and forgiving!!


----------



## pendodave (Jan 2, 2018)

I'd really question the point of a fitting if you've just started. Just use the ping fitting chart to make sure that you're not some sort of physical freak and then pick up a clean set of callaway or ping irons that are five years old off a second hand site. The idea of an AG salesman and a new golfer in one place together makes me feel a bit queasy....

Whatever you start with, you'll probably want something different in12 months, so minimize the damage.

Good luck with your lessons and hopefully you'll have a life of golfing pain ahead...


----------



## Rcaslake (Jan 2, 2018)

after today's session I feel the steelheads were the best option. the M2 Irons are also very nice but due to being out of production they only come as standard.

I also decides to go with my local club pro for a fitting and clubs as I feel that (hopefully) he has my best interests at heart and not just after the commission.


----------



## BristolMike (Jan 2, 2018)

Rcaslake said:



			after today's session I feel the steelheads were the best option. the M2 Irons are also very nice but due to being out of production they only come as standard.

I also decides to go with my local club pro for a fitting and clubs as I feel that (hopefully) he has my best interests at heart and not just after the commission.
		
Click to expand...

What specs did you get fit to? Were you longer as expected?


----------



## Rcaslake (Jan 2, 2018)

my swing is still very inconsistent as the first time I picked up a club was a little over 4 weeks ago so it made the fitting a little difficult however I found that 0.25 extra club length did a wonder when helping with not topping the ball. 

The fitting today was from AG but as the two members of staff that were watching had conflicting ideas on what was best for me. i decided to pop into my local pro and organise a real fitting using some technology rather than the mk.1 eyeball. a fitting with no figures to back it up was very discouraging when looking to part with the cash.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 2, 2018)

Rcaslake said:



			my swing is still very inconsistent as the first time I picked up a club was a little over 4 weeks ago so it made the fitting a little difficult however I found that 0.25 extra club length did a wonder when helping with not topping the ball. 

The fitting today was from AG but as the two members of staff that were watching had conflicting ideas on what was best for me. i decided to pop into my local pro and organise a real fitting using some technology rather than the mk.1 eyeball. a fitting with no figures to back it up was very discouraging when looking to part with the cash.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not surprised at the difference of opinion but I'm afraid I have a jaundiced view of their process. Go with your local pro. As you say he'll have your interests at heart and will know your swing already.


----------

